# Recommendations for someone who can repair a Silvia please (UK)



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

As above. I'm fairly sure it's the heating element (trips the RCD as soon as I connect it). I know it's not impossible to do a diy repair, but wondered if there were any good repair shops.

I'm In Milton Keynes, if that makes any difference

Thanks


----------

